# West Coast Ludington Outing Report!



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

The only guy at this outing that I knew was Steinfishski, but I was kinda interested in meeting the guy who while on his way to Manistee from Ludington hit some black ice, lost control of the vehicle on Hwy. 31 and spun into oncoming traffic and was struck broadside by another driver. 

The worst of his injuries was 5 skull fractures along with a few other broken bones. That was Christmas eve, four days after the first day of Winter and last Saturday was the first day of Spring and fishin&#8217;magician&#8217; was fishing and as far as I am concerned living up to his name.

Anyway as it turned out it was an excellent M-S outing on what turned out to be a beautiful day. The fishing wasn&#8217;t that great, but the M-S guys out fished everyone else that fished on the pier put together. lol We only saw one other fish caught and it was about a16" brown trout.









These are the two steelhead caught by Carpmaster and Sprig.









This is the way the pier looked when I got there mid afternoon. Tim and his three great kids were just leaving and when I got out on the pier I got a full report on Tim&#8217;s son who if I recall is about five. It seems he kept banging the rods causing a quick reaction by the other fishermen thinking they were getting a bite. I knew Tim had his hands full when his son sat down in the sand with his wet pants on and Tim couldn&#8217;t figure out how he could have possible got wet since there was no water on the pier. Another unsolved mystery.









Another picture looking the other way. That's Seth next to shaun and he might be joining M-S.










As I got closer.









I think ever guy in this picture was there for the outing and a couple of them are future M-S members. You guys fill in the names of the guys I forgot or got the name wrong. Left to right, Adam, fishin&#8217;Magician&#8217; Rippin Lipp who drove all the way from Grand Blanc just for the day. Help me out with the middle guy. The young guy up front in the middle ButerI remember is a serious turkey hunter as well as a good fisherman, Sprig is the big guy, BK7799 and Carpmaster a serious carp hunter (bow and arrow). You have to be serious if you buy a bow designed just for shooting carp.









Bumpbottom and Kathleen fished on the South pier and landed two steel head and it was Kathleen&#8217;s first steel head off a pier. Congratulations are in order. They sat out there from dark to dark.

These guys come from all kinds of professions, yet it is the love of the outdoors that seems to be the glue that always makes outings fun. I can&#8217;t think of a better way to spend an afternoon. Besides that, it opens the door for lots of new information and new adventures. I always wanted to try shooting carp on one of those boats designed to hunt carp at night and now I know someone that does it. I learned a couple of pier hot spots and I know someone to call to get a report on when the fishing is hot in Ludington. Actually that is just a taste of what one can learn if your willing to share but the best part is still meeting other serious outdoors people.

It was a real pleasure meeting all of you and the only question I have is why was there a police officer and three coastguard men standing at the end of the pier seemingly watching you guys.









Who ever picked Michael&#8217;s picked an excellent place to have dinner. The food was great and the service was excellent although a little salty. lol


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

What a writeup!!! Thanks again!!

HAte to ask more favors Ray but could you email me those pics???....will pm you my email.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> It was a real pleasure meeting all of you and the only question I have is why was there a police officer and three coastguard men standing at the end of the pier seemingly watching you guys.


ASK BUTER!!!!! 

(Hey guys - Did you see a boat sink!!>??)


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

splitshot - you will have to check out one of the BAM (bowfishing association of michigan) tournaments. I am sure we could even find a ride for you...


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice write-up! A single police man came walking out on the pier and asked me if I had seen a boat that supposedly was sinking..I said no..then turned around and asked all the other guys..they ate that up! saying..."If you haven't seen a boat sinking..why would we" The 3 coast guard boys met the ocifer on his way out and were **** chatting..


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Great story and pics splitshot...I wish I could have made it up! Sounds like you guys had a great time!  Congrats to the fish catchers!


----------

